# Zoecon has arrived



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

If you followed the thread led by reddragon and I, i am expirementing over the next month to see if zoecon treated food will effect the piranhas growth rate. This is a very good study for me to conduct b/c i have red bellies from the size of 3" to *" so i will be able to see if the supplement aides in piranha growth!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

Feeding 1 at midnight 3/24/05: I fed the piranhas 15 jumbo sized chiclid sticks dosed with 4 drops of zoecon. I put the sticks into a sandwich sized baggy and then put in the zoecon, and let the sticks absorb for 10 minutes. There was a film residue on the bag, so to ensure i didnt waste any zoecon, i sliced both sides of the baggy and dumped the sticks into the aquarium and rinsed the film into the aquarium.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

this should be pinned so we can watch the progress


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

omg i woke up this morning and my little rbp are 12" now. zoecon is amazing.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

What zoecon?


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> What zoecon?
> [snapback]948398[/snapback]​


it is made by kent. it is a vitamin supplement. supposedlly it makes feeders grow fast but they are gunna see if it will make p's grow fast.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think you should wait till their six inches to start cause they grow fast as hell till approximatly six

iches anyway, so it may make you think that shits workin but its just their natural growth.

also are you goin to set up a control tank and feed the same food and water condtions as the other tank

but with out the supplement??

also i think you awt to use your blogg to keep things neat and organized for your journal cause this thread

will get packed with lots of post that i sure as hell not want to scroll through.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

This is a great idea in the physical appearance aspect of a fish as in we all want to see quicker growth rate I would think...Many FH hobbyists have so many enhanced products out to speed up the growth rate on a fish it's scary







Within all this I dont think it is a good practice to apply and in the long run it could shave off years in a fishs' life...Just my 2 cents...Good luck though with this and who knows maybe this could be a healthy practice


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's a good idea, how are you doing the experiment? How many fish are being fed the zoecon and how many are you using for a control group?


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

i have 8 piranhas.... 1 small, medium, and large control, and 1 small, medium, and 3 large for the expirimental. These fish are all close to the same measurements in thier sizes due to the fact i have almost always got two at a time.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

Feeding #2 3/25/05 at 6:00 P.M.:

15 chiclid sticks fed with the same technique as the first day. All gone as soon as they sank. BTW my other piranhas are eating the same amount just untreated.

Feeding #3 3/26/05 at 5:00 P.M.
15 chiclid sticks again. These boys love the sticks, unfortunately i will have to do a water change after tomorrows feeding, the minnows and guppies are not eating all the extra crumbs..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

So the controls are in a seperate tank right?


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

yeah controls are in a seperate tank. in my other 55.

Feeding #4. 7 p.m. 3/28/05. The chiclid sticks were makin my tank gross, so i added carbon to the filter and gave it like a 20% water change. So today i am feeding them catfish pellets with the Zoecon. They ate it a lil quicker, but this is b/c there are less particles of food (only three chunks instead of 15 sticks.) no changes noticable yet besides good coloration from the chiclid sticks.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

feeding #5 3/29/05 at midnight. I fed the boys an ounce of a catfish nugget with the zoecon. They ate it up quick. So far no size difference, but the piranhas eating the zoecon are getting really dark. Normally my piranhas have poor color, but these bad boys are lookin black, even their fins instead of being red are black.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

are the two tanks running on the same filter w/ the same water parameters. I see that as a variable that should be stable between the two tanks. otherwize good luck!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

filter setups are diff. but yes same water. The control tank pumps out 25 gph less than the zoecon tank, but that shouldnt make a difference. Feeding #6 3/30/05 another chunk of catfish nugget. Ate all the way up, my tank is finally clear from those damned chiclid sticks.... the only visable progress so far is the guppies that are too small for my p's to mess wiht. they are getting bigger. I wouldnt have noticed this except many of them are an inch long now.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I've been waiting to read of this experiment since reddragon brought it up about two weeks ago. Good Luck with everything, I'd think to get some myself but I already have space issues. I guess I could use it for the 10 gallon for guppies and ghost shrimp though. Keep up the good work!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

Dawgnutz said:


> I've been waiting to read of this experiment since reddragon brought it up about two weeks ago. Good Luck with everything, I'd think to get some myself but I already have space issues. I guess I could use it for the 10 gallon for guppies and ghost shrimp though. Keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks. You are one of the only people who actually have said anything postive about the idea, rather than question the details of an exact expirement. Yes this does work on guppies, i have already seen a difference in them.

Feeding #6 3/30/05 Just another ounce of that catfish nugget. they love that. Its been treated with zoecon, and i think my p's are also attracted to the smell of that. There is no size diff yet. but only after almost a week.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

i would definatlly try this but that zoecon sh*t is expensive... what is the diff between zoe and zoecon?


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

i think its the same thing as flintstone vitamins and a multivitamin.. Not being smartass. I think its just like an extra supplement you can add.


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

you still doing it ? or are you updating it somewhere else?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Umm.. he updated it here yesterday.


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

your right haha my bad


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

mabey pin this so itdosent get lost ???


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

keep us updated thats awsome if it works im definatly going on it...aint nothing like having a body building fish "im red belly Schwarzenegger and im your governer!! hahahah" lmao


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

cmsCheerFish where did you order that from? How much was it? I just setup a 10 gallon with mollies and I'm wanting to add that to their diet. Think you could just add it to the water (for mollies) or have to soak the flake food? Thanks man


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

Feeding #7 4/2/05.
Another catfish nugget eaten. They all seem to enjoy the catfish, and they will not eat the three feeders in the zoecon tank. The three feeders i put in the control tank have been eaten however.

And i bought it from bigalsonline, but i am sure it is cheaper to buy from a user in california. I paid 45 for two bottles after shipping. And yes pooring 1 drop of zoecon per day will help invertabreas grow, but the zoecon says 1 drop per 50 gallons, so i dont know bout that, its your call.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

cmsCheerFish said:


> Feeding #7 4/2/05.
> Another catfish nugget eaten. They all seem to enjoy the catfish, and they will not eat the three feeders in the zoecon tank. The three feeders i put in the control tank have been eaten however.
> 
> And i bought it from bigalsonline, but i am sure it is cheaper to buy from a user in california. I paid 45 for two bottles after shipping. And yes pooring 1 drop of zoecon per day will help invertabreas grow, but the zoecon says 1 drop per 50 gallons, so i dont know bout that, its your call.
> [snapback]962224[/snapback]​


Thanks man, I'm going to grow monster mollies to help with the reds diets. You should win an award for this experiment!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

pics what do you want pics of, the process, the bottle of zoecon, or my fish? as i have said there has been no growth progress except for my guppies.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

cmsCheerFish said:


> pics what do you want pics of, the process, the bottle of zoecon, or my fish? as i have said there has been no growth progress except for my guppies.
> [snapback]962475[/snapback]​


i got u confused with the guy who said "omg i woke up this morning and my little rbp are 12" now. zoecon is amazing"by bad. but pics of their growth would be good if u start to notice it working


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

The fish havent been eating since the last post, I took off my light dimmers for cleaning, and i think they are stressed. So i have also not fed my control tank also.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

4/9/05 Fish are eating again, i gave them 5 earthworms that swam in zoecon water for about 10 minutes....


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I tried this a year ago with flowerhorns, no big difference. Sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

its all good, i noticed this, and was thinking about movin my same techniques to my convicts...


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Any updated information? How did the project work?


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

it worked excellent for all my dither fish. My guppies are HUGE, compared to most feeder guppies, i sold the 1 bottle of zoecon to my bro who keeps mollies, and he said 2 weeks later he can tell a difference. I think one of the reasons the results went unnoticable is due to the fact of lack of feeding. Compare how much a molly eats every day compared to its body size. Then compared that to your piranha. Piranhas eat a lot less food, esp flake food that is designed as an all around fine food for fish. The same result with p's could take years. It would be a good idea for any community tank though. Sorry guys...


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Still interesting project.







For the good work


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd say you proceed with the experiment cmscheerfish and the difference between Kent Zoe and Kent Zoecon is Zoecon contains vitamin b12 its added formula while zoe doesn't provide this vitamin. To be honest i was gonna purchased a zoecon as well but i matched it with childrens vitamins such as INFANTOl with Zoecon formula it's almost exactly the same except the price. INFANTOL is way cheaper and i've been using it for about a month with my fish. I soak my flakes, frozen foods etc. and fed them either to my manny, convicts, gold fish, crayfish and my plecos and they all loved it. But i only feed them with this product every 2-3 feeding days not often. Results been amazing my convicts grew 1" in 3-4 weeks :nod: .


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

thanks flipasciouz.. Where did you get infantoi and how much formula did you put on ur flakes?


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

cmsCheerFish said:


> thanks flipasciouz.. Where did you get infantoi and how much formula did you put on ur flakes?
> [snapback]998738[/snapback]​


INfantol is a vitamin supplement for children, cheaper than kent zoe that contains 350 ml :nod: try not to add it in the aquarium though just for soaking your food only, use it only to soak your flakes or any type of food and feed them with this to your fish every 2nd or 3rd day of feeding. Why?? cuz in the ingredients mentioned that contains hydrochloric acid & sodium hydroxide to adjust the ph. so if you buffer your tank i recommend to use it in moderation. My friend had an oscar that suffers with HITH(Holes in the head) common disease for majority of fishes about a month ago, so i helped by feeding his oscar pellets soaked with infantol. After couple weeks with perfect water condition, water changed frequently, and some TLC he fully regenerated his head. True story


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

thanks for all the info. Also thanks for the oscar story my buddy was actually wondering bout his oscar with that and i didnt know what to tell him. Tahnks!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

Walmart had none







. I live in a small college town, but will try and go to KC and get some this weekend.


----------

